

Uphold the VAT Exemption Threshold for businesses supplying digital products - ivanr
https://www.change.org/p/vince-cable-mp-uphold-the-vat-exemption-threshold-for-businesses-supplying-digital-products

======
dvko
Isn't there a petition for the EU as a whole? UK is (by far) not the only
country that's severely affected by this new law.

Signed and upvoted though!

